# Greek Ferry Schedules



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those planning a trip to Greece this site HERE will be very useful.

The site not only gives the ferry schedules but also GPS co ords for the ports as well as other info.

Safe Travelling.

Don


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Don,
Nice and simple to use. 

Jacquie


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Greece next year*

am thinking of going to Greece early May next year. Would like to spend a couple of days to meet friends in Athens. Any advice re routes from the chunnel and which ferry route etc. Will be away hopefully 3 or 4 weeks in total. thanks Doug.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

strangely do a search under Bulgaria

tgere was a topic recently about going there and one alternative rather than drive all the way was to go via Italy and ferry from either Venice to greece opr bari to Greece


----------

